# Ground Control Camber plates



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo guys I was wondering.....I got my ground control coilovers and my KYB AGX setup rollin on my 1994 B13 Sentra 4 Door. Awesome setup, but my question is this Can us 1.6 Liter boyz use ground controls camber plates too? I have the Stillen front strut tower bar and now it appears that if you get Shigspeeds adapter plates you can use the stillen bar with the camber plates. Anyone know if we can use those plates as well? I went to the ground control site and it says 91-94 Sentra so Im assuming we can. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Peace!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes. Love, dope!


----------

